# Google- Mixed evidence on acupuncture for irritable bowels - South Asia Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Times of India
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mixed evidence on acupuncture for irritable bowels*
*South Asia Mail*
The review, published in the American Journal of Gastroenterology, found that in some trials, acupuncture seemed to work better than certain medications for *irritable bowel syndrome*, or *IBS*. Yet in others, acupuncture was no better than a "sham *...*
New blood test to detect gastrointestinal disorders<nobr>Times of India</nobr>
For the last time, I didn't go gluten free to be 'trendy'<nobr>Idaho Press-Tribune</nobr>

<nobr>*all 5 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

